# Crazy Rock Flower Anemones



## BIGSHOW (Sep 10, 2011)

Hey everyone,

These are the best of the best. Enjoy


----------



## BIGSHOW (Sep 10, 2011)

Three more


----------



## explor3r (Mar 14, 2010)

Amazing man and as usual your pictures are beautiful!!


----------



## BIGSHOW (Sep 10, 2011)

explor3r said:


> Amazing man and as usual your pictures are beautiful!!


Thanks Alex. Appreciate the feedback


----------



## WiseGuyPhil (Jun 15, 2011)

All I can say is WOW!!! Amazing specimens!! Congrats!!


----------



## darkangel66n (May 15, 2013)

Bigshow, I bought a rock flower over the weekend in London, NOT FROM YOU, I just want to be clear on that. When I saw it in the tank I bought it from it was bright yellow and blue, now at home it is a pale green and purple. It looks nothing like when I bought it. Do they change colour or was I fooled by the lights on the tank? If that is likely how do I buy one and know what it will look like in my tank?


----------



## WiseGuyPhil (Jun 15, 2011)

Just my assumption but it sounds like someone was running just actinics when they were displaying their corals. Anenomes can lose its colour over time but not overnight.



darkangel66n said:


> Bigshow, I bought a rock flower over the weekend in London, NOT FROM YOU, I just want to be clear on that. When I saw it in the tank I bought it from it was bright yellow and blue, now at home it is a pale green and purple. It looks nothing like when I bought it. Do they change colour or was I fooled by the lights on the tank? If that is likely how do I buy one and know what it will look like in my tank?


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

darkangel66n said:


> Bigshow, I bought a rock flower over the weekend in London, NOT FROM YOU, I just want to be clear on that. When I saw it in the tank I bought it from it was bright yellow and blue, now at home it is a pale green and purple. It looks nothing like when I bought it. Do they change colour or was I fooled by the lights on the tank? If that is likely how do I buy one and know what it will look like in my tank?


 You did not learn it yet? you will be fooled at 99.9%, because your lights/water quality/flow/placement will be never the same.

but the biggest trick when you by corals from under LED amd you run T5s

or in your place it will be more beautiful, but usually it is never the case with retailers. At least for me.

Nothing against retailers by the way. 

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Car2n (Jun 7, 2011)

Do these types of Anemones wander the tank or stay in one place?


----------



## darkangel66n (May 15, 2013)

He had T5's and I have LEDs. So how do I figure out if it will look good in my tank?


----------



## WiseGuyPhil (Jun 15, 2011)

If you running T5s, try turning on your actinics only. They yellows should pop more under blue light.



darkangel66n said:


> He had T5's and I have LEDs. So how do I figure out if it will look good in my tank?


----------



## loonie (Mar 29, 2008)

I always believe, light plays a big part in the colour of the corals, this is why it differs from LFS to LFS but it can be the same kind of coral. Sometimes we are paying more because of the lighting then what you should since it will not look the same in your home aquarium.


----------

